

Ask HN: React vs. Ember.js - CHaro

I was talking to a friend telling him about react and he told me ember.js is the way to go. I was curious what you guys thought.
======
quaunaut
There's a lot of React fans around here, but the two are really not as similar
as some may act.

Ember.js is a framework, in every sense of the word. It values convention over
configuration, has an idealized tool pipeline(via ember-cli), and a general
'Ember way' philosophy.

React, like Angular, is a collection of parts that don't ever turn into a
framework- instead, they're tools to making your own framework. In some ways,
this is great- you almost never have the system fighting you because it isn't
following the framework's philosophy.

The issue with it, is that understanding a system takes much longer, and often
your tools are not drop-in-and-work ready.

Personally, I adore Ember. But I also am a huge fan of convention over
configuration, and I enjoy using Rails, which Ember is very, very similar to.

------
hncomments
My suggestion is not to listen to any of the crap people will reply to this
question with and to try out both and make your own informed decision. Asking
HN for advice is like wearing a meat suit and jumping into a pit of aligators

